# USS SChofield DEG 3 crew search?



## Moses (Sep 22, 2006)

I came aboard the Schofield in 1972 while she was in dry dock in Long Beach. I looking for contact info for the ships Doc. Can't remember his name but he was a black fellow and very good at treating smashed toes (Jester) 
fond memories of two fellow sailors, Robattelle and Blackwelder playing spades. Please contact me if anybody remembers name of the 'ships doctor'.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy your time on site


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome moses to the SN site enjoy it as we do.


----------

